

Show HN: Similar application in different python frameworks - fruiapps
http://blog.fruiapps.com/2012/05/Choose-your-Python-Web-Framework-the-Hard-Way

======
noobplusplus
Lovely Stuff. Could have been great had you mentioned, the good and bad parts
of each of them, or probably what one can learn from the other.

------
nintax
What about Bottle? It's a micro-framework, but it looks pretty awesome.

~~~
fruiapps
Thanks, included that as the next thing in the todo list, i would also
appreciate any pull requests.

